# My Little Pom, Haku



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Haku is darling! I love Poms! My MIL had a Black Pom named Maggie. She was so tiny she had many health problems including seizures and finally had to be pts at 5 years old.....I loved that little lady.... she was a fiesty little Princess who adored attention! She was quite special in those days (more than 30 years ago!) as Black Pomeranians were a very rare color! Bet that has that changed with all the breeding going on!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Haku sure is cute. What is his personality like? I love their foxy faces and gait.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Haku is soooooo teeeeny tiny and adorable. He also looks so happy. All your dogs are beautiful.


----------



## jake (Dec 30, 2014)

Omg! I got a cavity just looking at those pictures! They're so sweet! Lovit!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

What a pretty little thing Haku is!! Poms are just so adorable! Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Great photos, especially the one of all three...


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks guys. He's a silly guy. Loves his big (little) brother (Asher, the spoo)


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Just adorable


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Too cute for words ! Do Pomeranians shed ?


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks guys. Yes they do, but he's small with a light coat so you really don't notice it.


----------

